
U.S. Intelligence to Help Companies Avert Supply-Chain Hacking - NN88
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-10/u-s-intelligence-to-help-companies-avert-supply-chain-hacking
======
SixSigma
wire-wire fraud is apparently become more used

MITM the email chain and then change the payment info and say thanks for
payment

[http://www.zdnet.com/article/can-you-trust-that-invoice-
nige...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/can-you-trust-that-invoice-
nigerian-419-scammers-ply-new-wire-wire-trade-via-compromised-email/)

